
NodeChef welcomes the Parse Community - squid3
https://nodechef.com/blog/post/4/parse-is-shutting-its-doors-nodechef-welcomes-the-parse-community
======
parseopensource
Then join Parse Open Source Community on Slack bit.ly/1SxTVIi :D

